# WWII Aircraft/Military Museums - World Tour



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

Survey of various Aircraft/Military around the world

We were discussing earlier whether it's better to have a separate thread for each museum, or to combine them all on one thread. I have pics from several museums, so I think I'll post them all on this thread, with links to all the other museums that have had separate threads.



comiso90 said:


> I cant see enough museums





Konigstiger205 said:


> I would love to take a tour of all military museums in U.S.A.



I'll also post a map of the different locations. The idea is so that anyone can find a Museum by location if they are visiting a different state/country, and check out the exibits.

Feel free to post your pics on this thread as well, or post a link if you have them elsewhere.

FlyboyJ posted pics from Wright Patterson AFB near Dayton, Ohio

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/photos-boaring-business-trip-2040.html

pbFoot posted these from Niagara Hamilton, Ontario

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/pb-s-photos-4053.html

Thorlifter posted these: - Stinson field, Texas

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/texas-air-museum-stinson-field-12401.html

And the Pacific War Museum in Fredricksburg, Texas {near San Antonio}

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/best-weekend-ever-7325.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/surprise-small-texas-town-12397.html

Syscom3 posted - March Airfield in Riverside California

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/march-afb-museum-12537.html


EvanGilder posted pics from the Estrella Warbird Museum in Paso Robles, California. 
And from Camarillo, California museum + a link to the Virginia Aviation Museum.

Van Gilder Aviation Photography of Southern California- Aircraft at the Estrella Warbird Museum
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/surprises-museum-1207.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/virginia-aviation-musuem-12458.html

Str8jax posted pics from the Lone Star Flight museum -Galveston, Texas

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/trip-lone-star-flight-museum-7283.html

Eco-81 posted pics from the Museum of Flight in Seattle, Washington

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/some-good-museums-9776.html#post351978

Der Adler has posted pics from two museums, both near Munich I think.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/munich-10217.html



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Deutsches Museum. - post # 16





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sinsheim Museum. - post # 27



Rochie posted:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/day-air-museum-13080.html

Konigtiger posted pics from the Military Museum {Bucharest, Romania?}

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/visit-military-museum-12359.html

Marcel Crashgate both posted pics from the RAF museum in Hendon

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/my-visit-raf-museum-hendon-london-9876.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/more-hendon-pictures-9497.html

Negative Creep posted pictures from the Fleet Air Arm Museum 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/pictures-fleet-air-arm-museum-13734.html

SeptemberFury posted pics from the Midland museum in England

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/post-war/what-i-do-midland-air-museum-5104.html

Thanks to Comiso for the link to the Russian Air Museum in Monino

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/russian-air-force-museum-monino-9895.html

Seesul posted these links to the Czech Museums

VHÃš Praha - LeteckÃ© muzeum Kbely - Expozice
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-sanov-czech-republic-9882.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-slavicin-czech-republic-9884.html
Kbely Airmuseum-Letecke Muzeum-Praha

Wildcat posted pics from the South Australian Aviation Museum in Adelaide, South Australia

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/train-plane-museum-visit-10654.html

And also the RAAF museum in Victoria

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/museum-pics-10027.html


Douglas Jr. posted pics from the Brazilian Aviation Museum

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/wings-dream-brazilian-aviation-museum-7013.html


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

I'll update the locations on the map as it progresses...

Future additions:

Palm Springs, Calif. from EvanGilder
Ft Rucker, Alabama from Der Adler
Washington D.C. from Der Adler
Hill AFB - Ogden, Utah from Freebird
Lancaster museum - Nanton, Alberta from Freebird
Polish Aviation Museum - Cracow, Poland from V2


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

Europe map

I have some pictures from Sevastopol and from the Ukrainian Museum in Kiev that I will post too.


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

Well to start off with I've got some pictures from the Commonweath Air training Museum, at Brandon, Manitoba in Canada. 

This is the only Commonweath Training Museum today, it has examples of almost all of the major types used in the program


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

Bristol Bolingbroke

Sorry for the bright windows in the background, a dark hanger against a bright window is a little tricky.



evangilder said:


> Lighting in museums can be a real bear to shoot in.



These didn't turn out as well as I had hoped, I think I might have to go back and re-shoot
I should probably try to take the pics on a dark day {with flash of course}


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

The only one that they can still fly, the Stinson


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

> Aren't Texans a blast?!



Yep, a great aircraft. Almost as good as a Harvard!


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

A Fairey Battle under restoration....


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

The Avro Anson


----------



## Micdrow (May 17, 2008)

Great job there Freebird. Big thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

Hey Thanks Micdrow!  

I was starting to think nobody noticed...  


I have some more from the C.A.T. museum on the next roll for later.

For now I'll post the some from the *Warhawk museum* in Nampa, Idaho.

This museum is somewhat aircraft poor, they have only a Warhawk a Hurricane. {+ a parial Waco an older Fokker}. However they have a HUGE collection of WWII memorabilia, one of the most extensive I've seen other than in "National" museums


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

The Warhawk


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

I don't know if this is originally an RAF or RCAF.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2008)

Great thread, Freebird! I'll have to get some pics of some nearby here. Going to Reading and the Mid-Atlantic Air Musuem so will definately post some soon.


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Great thread, Freebird! I'll have to get some pics of some nearby here. Going to Reading and the Mid-Atlantic Air Musuem so will definately post some soon.



Thanks Njaco! Maybe we {all of us} can fill in all 50 states?  8) 

I have some funny pics from the Warhawk museum, {maybe not quite PC!} 

These were bags filled with sand, used at county fairs to throw baseballs at. {knock-em down}


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

A collection of USAAF squadron patches + some bullet shell lamps


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

A collection of WWII posters.

These pics turned out better than I thought. 8) 



Also some other various memorabilia..

I ran out of film at the museum, I'm still kicking myself for that.


----------



## rochie (May 18, 2008)

what a great idea freebird i'll add any more pics and links that i have as i sort them out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2008)

I will have to go and dig out the pics and make a more formal thread for the museums I have been to. I think the pics though are on my laptop which is at work. I will try and remember to bring them home on Monday.

I have lots of pics that I have taken at:

*US Army Aviation Museum at Ft. Rucker, Alabama*

Nieuport 28C-1
Lockheed AP-2E Neptune
Royal Aircraft Factory BE-2C
Beleriot XIII
North American P-51D Mustang
Sopwith F.1 Camel
Piper J-3 Cub
Curtiss JN-4D Jenny
Taylorcraft L-2A Grasshopper
Grumman OV-1B Mohawk
Stearman PT-17 Kaydet
North American T-28B Trojan
Wright Model B Flyer
Dehavilland-Canada YC-7A Caribou
Bell 207 Souix Scout
Bell AH-1G Cobra
Bell AH-1J Cobra
Bell AH-1S Cobra
CH-21C Shawnee
Sikorsky CH-37B Mojave
Sikorsky CH-54 Tarhee
Hiller H-23A Raven
Mi-4 Hound
Bell OH-13 Souix
Bell OH-58A Kiowa
Bell OH-58D Kiowa Warrior
Hughes OH-6 Cayuse
Sikorsky R-4B Hover Fly
Sikorsky R-5 and R-6
Hughes TH-55 Osage
Bell UH-1A Huey
Bell UH-1B Huey
Bell UH-1H Huey
Sikorskey VCH-34A Army One
Sikorsky S-52
Lockheed XH-51
Sikorsky XH-59
Lockheed YAH-56 Cheyenne
Bell YAH-63 (prototype competitor of the Apache)
Hughes YAH-64 Apache (prototype)
Sikorsky YUH-60 Blackhawk (prototype)
Boeing YUH-61 UTTAS (prototype competitor of the Blackhawk)
CH-54 Chinook

*Sinsheim Museum in Sinsheim, Germany*
Aircraft

Concorde
Tupolev Tu-144
Messerschmitt Bf 109G
Heinkel He 111H
Focke Wulf Fw 190A
Junkers Ju 88A
Junker Ju 87 Stuka (wreckage)
Messerschmitt Bf 108
Junkers Ju 52 (3 of them)
C-47/DC-3
Fiesler Fi 156 Storch
Mig-15
Mig-27
North American Sabre
V-1 Rocket
V-2 Rocket
About 50 other aircraft and helicopters

Military

Pzkpfw. V Ausf. A Panther (Still in working condition)
Panzerkampfwagen II
Panzerkampfwagen III
Marder III
Sturmgeschütz III Ausf A-E / Sd.Kfz. 142
Panzerkampfwagen 38(t)
Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer
Panzerkampfwagen IV
Sd. Kfz. 165 Hummel
Sd. Kfz. 164 Nasshorn
T-34 (several of them)
Sherman (several of them)
Sturmtiger
Kleines Kettenkraftrad Sd.Kfz.2
Mittlerer Zugkraftwagen 5t Sd.Kfz.6 
2cm Flakvierling 38 auf Selbstfahrlafette Sd.Kfz.7/1
88mm Artillery (8.8cm FLAK)
Leichter Zugkraftwagen 1t / Sd.Kfz.10
3.7cm PaK 
leichte Schützenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz.250 
mittlere Schützenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz.251
About 100 other different types of Germany and WW2 equipment)

Naval

U-Boot Type I
Armour from the Tirpitz as well as a main Gun from the Tirpitz
Shell from the Bismarck class BB

*Deutsches Museum in Munich Germany*
Aircraft

Messerschmitt Bf 109E
Messerschmitt Me 262A
Messerschmitt Me 163 Komet
V-1 Rocket
V-2 Rocket
Junkers Ju 52
Junkers F13
Wright Model A Flyer
Bleriot XI
Etrich-Rumpler Taube, 1910
Fokker Dr. I
Grade-Monoplane, 1909
Rumpler C IV, 1916
Bücker Bü 131 Jungmann
Fiesler Fi 156 Storch
Junkers A 50 Junior
Klemm L 25
Messerschmitt M 17
Bachem Ba 349 Natter
EWR-Süd VJ-101 C-X2
F-104G Starfighter
Agusta-Bell 47
Dornier, Do 32 E
Focke-Achgelis Bachstelze,
MBB BO 105
Sikorsky S-55
Parts of the LZ-27 Graf Zeppelin
Lillienthal Biplane Glider
Lillienthal Glider

Naval

U-Boot U-1

*Deutsches Museum Flugwerft Schleißheim in Schleißheim, Germany*

Henkel He 111
Mig-23
Dornier Do 31 
Horten IV 
Antonow An-2
Bücker Bü 181 Bestmann
Dornier Do 24 T-3
Douglas C-47D 
Fieseler Fi 156 Storch
Focke-Wulf Fw 44 J Stieglitz
Udet U 12 Flamingo
Vollmoeller-Motorflugzeug
Fokker D VII
EADS / Boeing X-31
Eurofighter EF-2000 DA 1
Lockheed T-33A
Lockheed F-104F Starfighter
McDonnell Douglas F-4E Phantom II
Mig-21
F-86 Sabre
SAAB J 35A Draken
Wolfmüller Gleitflugapparat
Bell UH-1D Huey
VFW-Fokker VAK 191B
Dornier Aerodyne E1 (UAV)

*Luftwaffe Museum in Berlin Gratow, Germany*

Messerschmitt Bf 109G-10
Messerschmitt Me 163
Canberra
P-80
F-86 Sabre
Fokker Dr.1
Hawker Hunter
Il-28
Yak-11
Mig-17
Mig-15
Mig-21
Mig-23
Mi-24
Siemens Schuckert D III 
Sukhoi Su-20
V-2 Rocket
V-1 Rocket
Panavia Tornado 
Mig-29
Sukhoi Su-22
Lockheed F-104G Starfighter
F-4F Phantom II
Mi-8
Fiesler Fi 156 Storch
Republic F-84F Thunderstreak
DFS 230-A
Dornier Do29 V1
Fokker E.III
Fokker D.VII
Junker D1
Rumpler Taube
Dassault Mirage 3E
Hawker Sea Hawk FGA.6
BAC Lightning F.2A
BAe Harrier GR.1
About 50 other aircraft from WW2 until modern times.

*National Air And Space Museum in Washinton DC, USA*

Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6
Albatros D.Va 
Bell 206L-1 LongRanger II "Spirit of Texas"
Beechcraft Cl7L Staggerwing 
Bell X-1
Bell XP-59A Airacomet 
Bleriot XI
Boeing F4B-4
Curtiss J-l Robin "Ole Miss
De Havilland DH-4
Douglas A4D-2N (A-4C) Skyhawk 
Douglas DC-3 
Douglas DWC World Cruiser "Chicago" 
Douglas SBD-6 Dauntless 
Ecker Flying Boat 
Fokker D.VII
Ford 5-AT Tri-Motor 
Grumman F4F-4 (FM-1) Wildcat 
Grumman X-29
Hughes H-1 Racer 
Lilienthal 1894 Glider
Lockheed F-104A Starfighter 
Lockheed 8 Sirius
Lockheed U-2C 
Lockheed XP-80 Shooting Star 
Messerschmitt Me 262A Schwalbe 
Martin B-26B Marauder "Flak Bait" (Nose)
McDonnell FH-1 Phantom I 
Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero
North American P-51D Mustang 
North American X-15A-1
Pfalz D.XII 
Royal Aircraft Factory F.E.8
Ryan NYP "Spirit of St. Louis"
Sopwith 7F.1 Snipe
SPAD XIII
Supermarine Spitfire Mk. VII
Voisin VIII LA.P
Macchi MC 202 Folgore 
Wright 1903 Flyer 
Wright 1903 Military Flyer

*National Air and Space Museum Steven S. Udvar-Hazy Building in Washington DC, USA*

Aichi M6A1 Seiran
Arado Ar 234 B Bl
Bachem Ba 349B-1 Natter 
Bell AH-1F Cobra
Bell P-39Q Airacobra 
Bell UH-1 Huey
Bell XV-15 Tilt Rotor Research Aircraft
Benoist-Korn Type XII
Boeing 307 Stratoliner Clipper Flying Cloud
Boeing B-29 Superfortress "Enola Gay"
Boeing FB-5 Hawk
Boeing P-26A Peashooter
Caudron G.4
Cessna O-1A (L-19A) Bird Dog
Chance-Vought RF-8G Crusader
Concorde
Curtiss 1A "Gulfhawk"
Curtiss F9C-2 Sparrowhawk
Curtiss P-40E Kittyhawk
Dassault Falcon 20
De Havilland Canada DHC-1A Chipmunk
Dornier Do 335A-1 Pfeil 
Focke-Achgelis Fa 330A
Focke-Wulf Fw 190F
Grumman A-6E Intruder
Grumman F-14 Tomcat
Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat
Grumman F8F-2 Bearcat "Conquest I"
Halberstadt CL.IV
Hawker Hurricane Mk.IIC
Heinkel He 219 (fuselage)
Horten Ho IIIf
Horten Ho IIIh (center section)
Horten VI V2
Junkers Ju 52
Kawanishi N1K2-Ja Shiden Kai "George"
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu "Nick"
Kugisho MXY7 Ohka Model 22 (Cherry Blossom)
Lockheed 1049F (C-121C) Super Constellation
Lockheed Martin X-35B Joint Strike Fighter
Lockheed P-38J Lightning
Lockheed SR-71A Blackbird
Lockheed T-33A Shooting Star
McDonnell F-4S Phantom II
Mikoyan-Gurevich MIG-15bis "Fagot B"
Mikoyan-Gurevich MIG-21F "Fishbed C"
Mitsubishi G4M3 BETTY (nose section only)
Nakajima J1N1-S Gekko "Irving"
Naval Aircraft Factory N3N-3 "Yellow Peril"
Nieuport 28C.1
North American F-86A Sabre
North American P-51C Mustang "Excalibur III"
North American SNJ-4 (AT-6)
Northrop P-61C Black Widow
Republic P-47D Thunderbolt
SPAD XVI
Sukoi Su-26M
Vought F4U-1D Corsair
Vought-Sikorsky OS2U-3 Kingfisher
Vought-Sikorsky XR-4C
Space Shuttle Enterprise


----------



## v2 (May 18, 2008)

*Polish Aviation Museum Cracow *

Aircrafts:

AEG Wagner Eule 
Aero Ae-145 
Aero L-60 Brigadyr 
Albatros B.II 
Albatros C.1 
Albatros H-1 
Albatros L.101 
Avia B.33 
Aviatik C.III 
Bücker Bü-131B Jungmann 
Cessna A-37B Dragonfly 
Cessna UC-78A Bobcat 
Curtiss Export Hawk II 
DeHavilland 82A Tiger Moth II 
DFW C.V 
EM-10 Bielik 
Friedrich Etrich Taube 
Geest Moewe IV 
Grigorowicz M-15 
Halberstadt Cl.II 
Heinkel He-5f 
HWL Pegaz 
Iliuszyn Ił-14S (VEB) 
Iliuszyn Ił-28R 
Iliuszyn Ił-28U 
Jakowlew Jak-11 
Jakowlew Jak-12 
Jakowlew Jak-17UTI 
Jakowlew Jak-18 
Jakowlew Jak-23 
Levavasseur Antoinette 
Let L-200A Morava 
LFG Roland D.VI 
Lisunow Li-2 
LVG B.II 
LWD Szpak 2 
LWD Żuraw 
Messerschmitt Me 209 V1 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-19 PM 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 F-13 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 MF 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 bis 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 PF 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 PFM 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 R 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 U 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 UM 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-21 US 
Mikojan-Guriewicz MiG-23 MF 
North American T-6G Texan 
Northrop F-5E Tiger II 
Piper L-4A Grasshopper 
Polikarpow Po-2 LNB 
PWS-26 
PZL M-15 
PZL M-4 Tarpan 
PZL P.11c 
PZL S-4 Kania 3 
PZL-104 Wilga 35 
PZL-105 Flaming 
PZL-106A Kruk 
PZL-130 Orlik 
PZL-130 Orlik T 
RWD-13 
RWD-21
SAAB J 35J Draken 
SAAB 37AJSF Viggen 
Sopwith F.1 Camel 
Stinson L-5 Sentinel 
Suchoj Su-20 
Suchoj Su-7 BKŁ 
Suchoj Su-7 BM 
Suchoj Su-7 UM 
Supermarine Spitfire LF Mk XVIE 
Tupolew Tu-134A 
Tupolew Tu-2S 
WSK Lim-1 
WSK Lim-2 
WSK Lim-5 
WSK Lim-6bis 
WSK Lim-6M 
WSK Lim-6MR 
WSK MD-12F 
WSK SB Lim-2 
WSK SB Lim-2A 
WSK TS-11 Iskra bis B 
WSK TS-8 Bies 
WSK TS-9 Junak 3 
Zlin Z-26 Trener - Duży Hangar 

Helicopters:

BŻ-1 GIL (SP-GIL) 
BŻ-4 Żuk 
JK-1 Trzmiel 
Mil Mi-4 A 
Mil Mi-4 ME 
WSK Mi-2 URP 
WSK Mi-2 Ch 
WSK SM-1 (Mi-1) 
WSK SM-2 

Engines:

AI-14R 
AI-24WT 
Alfa Romeo 126 RC 34 
Antoinette V8 
Argus As-10c 
Argus As-410 
Argus As-5 
Argus As-7 
Argus As-8 
Argus As-014 
Armstrong Siddeley Gennet Major IV 
Austro-Daimler DM 200 
Avia M-332 
Avia M-337 
Bentley BR-1 
Benz Bz IVd 
BMW 132 Z 
BMW 801 D2 
BMW IIIa 
Bramo 323 Fafnir 
Breda (lic. SPA 6a) 
Bristol Cherub I 
Bristol Pegasus X 
Clerget Blin 9B 
Daimler-Benz DB 600 G 
Farman 12 WE 
Farman 9 EFR 
Gnome-Rhone 9KRd Mistral 
Gnome-Rhone 9Ab Jupiter 
GTD-350 
Hirth HM-504A 
Hirth HM-508 
Hirth HM-60R 
Hispano-Suiza 12X 
Hispano-Suiza H Typ 82 
Hispano-Suiza 82 
Isotta Fraschini Bianchi V 4B 
Junkers Jumo 205 
Junkers Jumo 211 
Junkers L 8 
Klimow M-103 
Klimow WK-105 PF2 
Le Rhone 9 
Liberty 12 
LIT-3 (lic. Iwczenko AI-26) 
Lorraine-Dietrich 12 EB 
Ljulka AL-7F 
Maybach HSLU 
Maybach Mb IV 
Mercedes Benz F-7502 
Mercedes D III 
Mercedes D IIIa 
Mercedes D IVa 
Mercedes D IVb 
Mercedes E4F 
Mikulin AM-34 
Mikulin AM-35A 
Mikulin AM-38F 
Mikulin M-34 
Mikulin M-42 
NAG C III 
Praga Doris 208B 
Pratt Whitney R-1830 Twin Wasp 
PZInż. Junior 
PZInż. Major Typ 4 
PZL Pegaz II 
PZL Pegaz VIII 
PZL WN-3 
R-11 
R-13 
R-27 
R.A.F. 3A Napier 
R.A.F. 4A Daimler 
RD-10A 
RD-500 
RD-9B 
Renault 12FE 
Renault 6Q11 
Rolls Royce Eagle Mk IX 
Rolls Royce Kestrel II S 
Rolls Royce Merlin Mk XX 
9D21 
R-11 (SCUD) 
Salmson 9 AD 
Salmson Z-9 
Siemens-Halske Sh-III 
Siemens-Halske Sh-14 
silnik strumieniowy Wójcickiego 
Sunbeam Mohawk 
Szwiecow ASz-21 
Szwiecow ASz-62 IR 
Szwiecow ASz-82 FN 
Szwiecow M-11 
Szwiecow M-11 D 
Szwiecow M-11 FR 
Walter HWK 109-501 
Walter HWK 109-507 
Walter Minor 4-III 
Walter Mistral 14 II-L 
Walter Mistral K-14 
WN-3 
Wright Cyclone 14 R-2600-23 
Wright Whirlwind R-975 
WSK Lis-2 (Wk-1A) 
WSK Lis-5 (Wk-1F) 
WSK NP-1 
WSK SO-1


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I will have to go and dig out the pics and make a more formal thread for the museums I have been to. I think the pics though are on my laptop which is at work. I will try and remember to bring them home on Monday.
> 
> Wow what a collection!
> 
> ...


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2008)

I'm a little behind in edits. I was at Palm Springs last weekend, and Chino yesterday. I have pictures from the Estrella Warbird Museum in Paso Robles, California here:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography of Southern California- Aircraft at the Estrella Warbird Museum

I have a bunch of the museums at Camarillo and Santa Paula, but don't have them on my website. I will see what I can dig out.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 18, 2008)

Wow guys great work!!!


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Wow guys great work!!!



Thanks Wilbur! If any of you guys have more Museum threads that I've missed just post a link to your thread, I will also keep updating the list at the top of this thread.



evangilder said:


> I'm a little behind in edits. I was at Palm Springs last weekend, and Chino yesterday.
> 
> I have a bunch of the museums at Camarillo and Santa Paula, but don't have them on my website. I will see what I can dig out.



Yes I guess in your business Eric you must have crates of photos....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/surprises-museum-1207.html

By the way which museum is that thread from? Is it Chino or Camarillo?


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

I posted this pic earlier on the "Test" thread, its a partially re-built Waco Glider, the placard on the front says that the Waco was the 3rd most US produced aerial vehicle made during WWII with 14,000 made {after the Liberator Thunderbolt} 

I think the total of 15,000 for Mustangs AT-6's also include those made in Canada or made post-war

This model had an interesting story, after WWII it was converted into a towed holiday trailer, keeping the original windshield and canopy as a view window.

Later some of the Museum workers saw it abandoned in a farmer's field and bought it for the museum. It's been partially restored {as far as possible with the original parts}


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

Some of the models on display...


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

Some more items, flight suits, cold weather gerr.

The lower one is of a WWII training poster. Note the caricatures of the 3 bad guys {Hitler, Mussolini Tojo} looking on with amusement as the trainee crashes.


----------



## rochie (May 18, 2008)

few i haven't posted before unfortunatley the G-6 is only a replica


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2008)

freebird said:


> Thanks Wilbur! If any of you guys have more Museum threads that I've missed just post a link to your thread, I will also keep updating the list at the top of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was Camarillo. I have a ton of pictures from the museum down there. I have been meaning to document more museums on my website, I just haven't found the time yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

Ok I put it on the map too.


Here is the Fokker replica

Below is the pilot IRF trainer


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2008)

Top thread freebird, great stuff!!


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

Some of the 30's 40's vehicles


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Top thread freebird, great stuff!!



Thanks Wayne! If you guys from Oz post a couple more Museums I will have to put a map of Australia too....  


This is the last of my Nampa pics, does anyone know the aircraft?


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2008)

hey freebird can you put a little square just under newcastle uk because thats where i'm at and where i took those pics


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

rochie said:


> hey freebird can you put a little square just under newcastle uk because thats where i'm at and where i took those pics



Sure! I just put it on.



And now to continue the Museums tour, I have the pics from Hill AFB in Ogden, Utah. {near Salt Lake City}

It was unfortunate, due to delays I only got there just as they were closing, however I got some good pics of the aircraft outside.

They have a huge collection indoors, I will have to get photos there next time I'm in Utah....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2008)

It might take me longer to find the pics. I cant find them on my laptop so they have to be on a number of external hard drives or CD's that I have burned.


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2008)

such quick service cheers freebird


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

There was quite a bit of hardware outside, so I can only imagine how much more is inside.  It's too bad I don't get over to Utah more often.

Again, my apologies for taking shots through the fence, I didn't think hopping over into a restricted AFB was such a good idea!


----------



## Freebird (May 19, 2008)

More shots...


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2008)

Cracow Aviation Museum- a spherical panoramic juorney...

360 :: Panorama :: Muzeum Lotnictwa (1)

360 :: Panorama :: Aviation Museum (2)

360 :: Panorama :: Aviation Museum (3)

360 :: Panorama :: Aviation Museum (6)

360 :: Panorama :: Aviation Museum ( 8 )

360 :: Panorama :: Aviation Museum - aero engines


----------



## seesul (May 20, 2008)

freebird said:


> Survey of various Aircraft/Military around the world
> 
> We were discussing earlier whether it's better to have a separate thread for each museum, or to combine them all on one thread. I have pics from several museums, so I think I'll post them all on this thread, with links to all the other museums that have had separate threads.
> 
> ...



Freebird,

how could you forget about me  
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-sanov-czech-republic-9882.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-slavicin-czech-republic-9884.html


----------



## seesul (May 20, 2008)

We also have a nice museum in Prague-Kbely
http://www.vhu.cz/cs/stranka/letecke-muzeum/expozice-Kbely/
Sorry, the link is in Czech but at least you can see the aircrafts they have there.
They also have Spitfire IXE but I dunno why it´s not included in the list.
BTW it´s the only museum in the world with both one-seated and double-seated versions of ME-262.

The museum was founded in 1968, in the area of the historic military airfield Prague-Kbely, the first air base built after the constitution of Czechoslovakia in 1918. Due to both the quantity and quality of its collections, it is one of to the largest air museums in Europe. Currently the collections contain 275 aircrafts, 85 of which are exhibited in four indoor halls, 25 are displayed in the open air, 155 are stored in depositories, and 10 planes, fully operational, are still in service. Many aircraft are unique in the world.

The exposition is closely related to the history of Czechoslovak and Czech aviation, especially its military branch. Several other types of foreign important aircraft are also exhibited for comparison, together with numerous aircraft engines, parts of airframes, armament, uniforms, banners, marks of distinction and other relics related to the history of Czechoslovak and Czech aviation.

The museum is open in the summer season, i.e. from May till October, every day except Monday from 9.30 AM to 6 PM.

Admission is free of charge.

To get to the museum, take bus No. 110, 185, 259 or 280 from Českomoravská underground station (stop Letecké museum).

One more link
Kbely Airmuseum-Letecke Muzeum-Praha


----------



## Freebird (May 20, 2008)

seesul said:


> Freebird,
> 
> how could you forget about me



 I have added your links at the top, I will try to add it to the map tomorrow after work.


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2008)

Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2008)

That one pic from Hill AM looks like the school house from "Thunderbolt and Lightfoot"!

I'm going to see if I have any pics of Millvile Army Airfield Museum.


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2008)

My contribution is a couple of old threads from the Imperial war museum (London) and HMS Belfast (also London) next time I go to Duxford I'll do a walk through photo journal.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/visit-imperial-war-museum-london-2572.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/visit-hms-belfast-2561.html


----------



## seesul (May 21, 2008)

freebird said:


> I have added your links at the top, I will try to add it to the map tomorrow after work.



O.K., 4given! 8)


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

For the next Museum I went behind the Iron Curtain, to the Ukraine National Aircraft Museum, in Kiev.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

Unfortunate, but there was only 1 WWII aircraft {the Yakolev} but everything else was Cold War.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Great shots Freebird!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Wayne!

By the way, I tried to use the first 2 posts on this thread to list all of the Museum threads that everyone has posted, so if you guys from down under have any museum threads, post the link here, I will edit into the list on the first post. If there are more than a few from down under I will post a map too!


Back to the pics - here is the one only WWII bird, it's a Yak 9


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

If I understand the sign correctly it is a Yak-9 "M"


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what "Symbolic fighter" means, I wonder if it is a replica?


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is the Su-25 "Frogfoot" ground attack aircraft. It was supposedly designed as an equivilent to the A-10 "Warthog"


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

An Su-15 "Flagon" Interceptor, with 2 Su-17 "Fitter's" in the background


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2008)

Vintage Wings of Canada Home
absolutely great website
Canada Aviation Museum – Musée de l'aviation du Canada
Both Located in Ottawa Vintage wings has 15 restored and flying warbirds including P40 , Corsair Spit 51 Hurri Lysander Swordfish and so on
and the Canadian aviation museum


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics Freebird!

Good links PB!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 19, 2008)

Great thread Freebird.....


----------



## Freebird (Jul 19, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Located in Ottawa Vintage wings has 15 restored and flying warbirds including P40 , Corsair Spit 51 Hurri Lysander Swordfish and so on
> and the Canadian aviation museum



I'll put Ottawa on the map too!  



lesofprimus said:


> Great thread Freebird.....



Thanks Les! I figured it would be good to have one thread to link up all of our museums.

Sorry these latest pics are a bit mixed up, the photoshop didn't put them in order on the disc...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 19, 2008)

Another shot of the Fitters {Su-7's}


----------



## Freebird (Jul 19, 2008)

And the Korean War era Mig 15


{looks pretty small doesn't it!}


----------



## Freebird (Jul 19, 2008)

An Su-24 "Fencer"


----------



## drgondog (Jul 19, 2008)

Great job Freebird - I have been to every one except the ones in the Eastern Bloc and Australia. you did a gret job bringing them forward.

If I get a chance i will dig up and post shots I took in the back offices or Chino, Usaf at Wright Pat, USNASM facity at Silver Hill and the restoration Hangers of CAF (That would be CONFEDERATE AIR FORCE) at Harlingen - and yes you may refer to me as 'Colonel'. 

I spent a lot of time talking to the dying talent that still know how to apply and dope fabric to elevators and rudders. Won't be long now when that art is as dead as glass blowers from Dresden in 1945

Great job -salute for an important subject about our gloabl heritage

Bill


----------



## Freebird (Jul 20, 2008)

drgondog said:


> Great job Freebird - I have been to every one except the ones in the Eastern Bloc and Australia.
> 
> Bill



Have you been up to the Commonwealth Training Museum in Brandon too? 
It was sad because it looked like they don't get too many visitors. Soon forgotten....


----------



## Freebird (Jul 20, 2008)

Can anyone identify this one??


----------



## Freebird (Jul 21, 2008)

freebird said:


> Can anyone identify this one??




Nobody recognises it?  

Well anyways here is the Mig 25 Foxbat...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 21, 2008)

A pair of Mig 23 Floggers


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great thread Freebird! And no, I have no idea what that plane is. An odd looking beast though.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

Odd indeed!

Some of the helicopters on display...


The "Haze" ASW copter.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

The heavy lift Mi-26 "Halo"


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

A Mi-14 'Hormone" ASW with a "Helix" in the background.

The aircraft in the forground is the Yak-36 "Forger", STOL which equipped the "Kiev" class carriers.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

2 "Haze" helicopters.

{at least somebody is working on keeping them painted}


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

How about this for an unusual bird?   

The "Antara"


A pretty darn good looking aircraft, considering it was built in *1917*!

{Bet you don't see too many of these...}


----------



## Freebird (Jul 25, 2008)

And the Mig 29 Fulcrum


----------



## Freebird (Jul 25, 2008)

And I had to get my ugly mug into at least 1 pic...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

Some pics of the Mi-24 "Hind", first one is of the version "A"


Second is of the later version "D"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

I need to bust out some of my pics here later tonight after my BBQ.


----------



## Juha (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Freebird
is that in message #66 one of Yak-28 family members, a trainer probably?

Juha


----------

